# Kolewolf's Legacy (Midas Cichlid)



## King-eL

Many of you BCA'ers knows Kole aka Kolewolf. Well he had a pair of the best Midas Cichlid in BC but not sure where they went. However he gave away about 200 fry for me to feed my monster fish but one left and grew out to be a nice MONSTER RED MIDAS CICHLID. There are probably more out there but not sure who got them. I also just got a female midas cichlid from lo sai and I'm planning on breeding them. Got a white midas as well from dree and hopefully I can make a red cap white midas through selective breeding.

Midas from Kole pass to Gerry and now end up in my tank.
15" monster red midas cichlid. It grew the nuchual hump within just 3 days.

























































When I first got it from Gerry. The nuchual hump is not that big yet.


----------



## King-eL

White Male Midas


----------



## charles

I have no idea how you can com them together. But man, you are good 

The midas looks so small next to that niger of yours


----------



## Mferko

you are good, nice fish  good to see they didnt end up like his temensis peacock bass


----------



## King-eL

charles said:


> I have no idea how you can com them together. But man, you are good
> 
> The midas looks so small next to that niger of yours


It's what I do best, community of monster fish. If I can place an aba aba knifefish and a west african lungfish in a comm tank, a pair of midas plus other aggressive cichlid is no challenge. Lol!:lol:

That ripsaw is my all time vacuum cleaner.


----------



## King-eL

Mferko said:


> you are good, nice fish  good to see they didnt end up like his temensis peacock bass


Lol! Lets forget about the temensis. We don't wanna offend anybody. They were born feeders, but it's good that this one remains.


----------



## gmachine19

Damn that kok is huge. I remember that guy when I picked it up at Kole's place. He was only about 2" and I decided to give it to my friend Jerry (not Gerry lol). Good thing I didn't turn it into a feeder.


----------



## King-eL

gmachine19 said:


> Damn that kok is huge. I remember that guy when I picked it up at Kole's place. He was only about 2" and I decided to give it to my friend Jerry (not Gerry lol). Good thing I didn't turn it into a feeder.


 Lol! Breeding time will start soon.


----------

